# APR Presents: 2011/2012 2.0 TSI ECU Upgrades (CC/Passat/Tiguan/Eos/Jetta/GLI/Beetle)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce 2011/2012 Model Year 2.0 TSI ECU Upgrades are now available for the Jetta, GLI, Passat, CC, Tiguan, Beetle and Eos! Delivering 254 HP and 303 TQ with an APR Stage I Upgrade and over 400 HP with an APR Stage III Turbocharger System, APR customers can experience the same power levels previous model year customers have enjoyed for years.

In late 2010, VW began delivering several 2011 Model Year vehicles with Bosch’s MED 17.5.2 ECU featuring a new Infineon Tri-Core 1767 processor. Launching a new processor type requires the expertise of APR’s Electrical Engineers to fully dissect, reverse engineer and gain a deep intimate knowledge of the new architecture before software development can begin. 

Earlier this year, APR acquired all new MK6 Jetta to showcase the awesome potential of the 2.0 TSI engine. Upon delivery in May, APR found the Jetta was equipped with the new MED 17.5.2 ECU and required extensive development to meet expectations of an early delivery at Waterfest, 2011. With months of R&D previously dedicated to the new ECU, APR was able to write software and engineer a 500 HP 2.0 TSI APR Stage 4 Engine Package, completing this seemingly impossible project before the GLI had even been released to the North American market.



APR's Electrical Engineers were then tasked with creating tools necessary for any APR Dealer to flash the ECU in a convenient manner. APR has continued to reinvest in human capital and as the Engineering department continues to grow, development of new ECU types should be available at a more rapid rate in the future.

APR's forthcoming Universal Programming Device will allow APR Dealers to flash a multitude of ECU makes and models in house without sending customer ECUs to APR's HQ. APR anticipates dealer flashing by December 2011. While development of this tool continues, ECUs can be sent directly to APR's HQ for upgrading using the APR ECU Order Form. For those unfamiliar with removing and mailing an ECU, please review APR's various ECU removal guides or visit one of our many APR Dealers for assistance. Depending on the ECU, please allow a one to two business day turn around.

ECU Software is now available for the following vehicles:

*2011-2012 - CC - 2.0 TSI*









*2011-2012 - Passat - 2.0 TSI*









*2011-2012 - Tiguan - 2.0 TSI*









*2011-2012 - Jetta - 2.0 TSI*









*2012 - Jetta GLI - 2.0 TSI*









*2011-2012 - Eos - 2.0 TSI*









*2012 - The Beetle - 2.0 TSI*









All other existing 2.0 TSI ECU upgrades are still available at APR dealers around the world. 

APR has the following stages available with APR's Patented EMCS Programs Switching features:

*APR Stage I*
For use on a completely stock vehicle, or with light bolt on modifications. 










*APR Stage II*
For use with a high flow exhaust system and other bolt on modifications.










*APR K04 Turbocharger System*
Included with purchase of our APR K04 Turbocharger System.










*APR Stage III Turbocharger System*
Included with purchase of our APR Stage III Turbocharger System.










Thank you and Go APR!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Arin, 

For Stage 1, what is the HP/Torque for 91 Octane gas? My Bug will more likely have the DSG tranny, so is there a limitation on torque it can handle? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Arin,
> 
> For Stage 1, what is the HP/Torque for 91 Octane gas? My Bug will more likely have the DSG tranny, so is there a limitation on torque it can handle?
> 
> Thanks!


250 HP / 294 TQ on 91 octane with no other modifications. 

The DSG is more than capable of handeling this extra torque. 

When the DSG started showing up in 2006 we were very cautious about power delivery. Years later, we have stage 3 400 HP cars blasting the crap out of the DSG without any problems. It's very strong!


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I now have had the Stage I tune in my Beetle for just over a week and all I can say is "I love it".

The DSG handles the power with no problems. Having a reprogram of the DSG would be nice to eliminate the lag from take off though.

Thanks APR for not making me wait to long for this to come out. Now figure out the down pipe and we are in business.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

OTAMYWY said:


> I now have had the Stage I tune in my Beetle for just over a week and all I can say is "I love it".
> 
> The DSG handles the power with no problems. Having a reprogram of the DSG would be nice to eliminate the lag from take off though.
> 
> Thanks APR for not making me wait to long for this to come out. Now figure out the down pipe and we are in business.


  

We would simply need to see if the downpipe we already have fits. We have not had a chance to test it in house, but we could always offer good pricing to someone willing to try. *hint hint* :thumbup:


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you were closer to Pensacola I would offer our's. Would make for a long day trip to allow enough time for you to reprogram computer and do the exhaust work.


----------

